# ibs-d do I or don't I?



## SICK &TIRED (Dec 10, 2004)

helloHas anyone ever heard of breast implant rejection mimicing symptoms of ibs-d. I've always had problems with my stomach abdomen pains,gas,diarrhea etc. About a year and a half ago I had my breast augmented with saline filled implants. About the same time (I think) I noticed everyone of my symptoms getting worse especially the d. All the doctors I've seen say ibs-d ( they don't think it has anything to do with my implants). Has anyone heard of a similar story. please share.


----------

